# Robert Johnson: The Original Seven Stringer



## scottro202 (Mar 9, 2011)

So, I'm in the middle of reading an article on Robert Johnson in the latest Guitar World magazine, and read the following statement: 



> Son House, who lived to become a celebrated figure on the sixties folk scene, recalled seeing Johnson with a seven-string guitar that he'd rigged up himself. While no audio recording or photographic evidence of this instrument exists, all eyewitness accounts of Johnson concur on his keen musical prowess.



I thought that was pretty sweet 

Discuss?


----------



## EvolDerek (Mar 9, 2011)

thats killer bro. i'll need to read that one


----------



## AK DRAGON (Mar 9, 2011)

Hmmm, I wonder where he got the idea... must have been that meeting he had at the crossroads. 

Sounds like I need to borrow that issue.


----------



## gunshow86de (Mar 9, 2011)

Isn't it obvious? Maestro Alex "the Maestro" Gregory traveled back in time to give Robert Johnson the gift of 7-string guitar.


----------



## The Somberlain (Mar 9, 2011)

The first proven event of using a seven string is Company Segundo's invention in Cuba


----------



## NaYoN (Mar 9, 2011)

The Somberlain said:


> The first proven event of using a seven string is Company Segundo's invention in Cuba



Russian guitar - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

18th century bro.


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Mar 9, 2011)

Got the same issue, and it's a good read too!

Gotta add that Robert recorded most his shit here in San Antonio @ the Gunter Hotel downtown. I think it was back in 1936/7ish. 

In the mag, it says a bunch of times that he was a pimp and a drinker


----------



## petereanima (Mar 9, 2011)

Robert Johnson = the badass of blues history. I can only urge everyone to spend time with his works, its really worth it! 

That he used sevenstringed guitars just makes him even more badass.

BTW: Epiphone already made a few (and by that i mean 1 model, with just a few pcs in quantity, as far as i know) sevenstring gutiars in the 1930s. For George Van Eps.


----------



## Demiurge (Mar 9, 2011)

Alex Gregory has a time machine?


----------



## gunshow86de (Mar 9, 2011)

Demiurge said:


> Alex Gregory has a time machine?



Are you disputing my previous statement?


----------



## Demiurge (Mar 9, 2011)

gunshow86de said:


> Are you disputing my previous statement?



I'm time-lagged from traveling in his time machine on a mission to bring Aquanet into the 2000's, so forgive me. Much more conceivable than me, um, neglecting to read prior posts before posting something snarky and derivative to try to get to 1000 posts before the end of the month.


----------



## metalheadblues (Mar 10, 2011)

That wikipedia guy needs to get back in here..


----------

